# Kings Sign Ramon Sessions



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Free-agent guard Ramon Sessions has reached agreement on a two-year, $4.2 million deal with the Sacramento Kings, league sources told Yahoo Sports.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--ramon-sessions-signing-with-kings-221243430.html

Nice move.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Solid signing by the Kings, Sessions is a little better than that. Not a great shooter, but he gets to the line and can help carry a second-team offense for stretches. He was pretty good for Charlotte last year, I didn't see any of him in Milwaukee though.


----------

